# Lets see your 5 speed shifter/shift boot mods!



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

Post pics if you've changed the shifter, shift boot, etc.

I can't stand the look of the (stock) pyramid, rubber shift boot. It's so tall and dated.
Is it hard to mod?


----------



## MF_FM (Jan 10, 2004)

*its alrite*

changing short shift do take some time, but it isn't that hard, took me about 2 hours to get the job done.


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

*1980's Again -- A shift boot story*

Hey funny about the shift boot, or should I say "rubber." I remember when I bought my car back in 2000. I got in the car and complemented the power locks, comfy seat, and cd player, but somewhere down there on the console was something that looked reminiscent of my mom's 1982 200SX. It was the shift boot. It had been years since I'd seen a rubber deal for a shift boot. I think that's the cruelest thing to do is to put alot of nice stuff in a car and then cheapen it with a rubber shift boot. Is this easy to take out??? Does it have to be cut out??? I really want something fresh and young for a shift boot and not my 3 year old rubber pyramid!


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

Bach42T said:


> Hey funny about the shift boot, or should I say "rubber." I remember when I bought my car back in 2000. I got in the car and complemented the power locks, comfy seat, and cd player, but somewhere down there on the console was something that looked reminiscent of my mom's 1982 200SX. It was the shift boot. It had been years since I'd seen a rubber deal for a shift boot. I think that's the cruelest thing to do is to put alot of nice stuff in a car and then cheapen it with a rubber shift boot. Is this easy to take out??? Does it have to be cut out??? I really want something fresh and young for a shift boot and not my 3 year old rubber pyramid!


Take a flathead screwdriver to the bottom of the shift boot, and it should pop right out. Screw off your knob and that's it


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

What about pics!


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/418082/3
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/418082/5


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

That's a nice shift boot azkicker0027. Stock??? I wonder if that would work in my GXE?? Anybody know where I can get a nice shift boot like the stock one that's not all fancy and spells "custom?"


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

Bach42T said:


> That's a nice shift boot azkicker0027. Stock??? I wonder if that would work in my GXE?? Anybody know where I can get a nice shift boot like the stock one that's not all fancy and spells "custom?"


yes that is stock for a b14 se-r, although with the oem ga16 shift lever, there would be some space exposed when you go into reverse, but i bought that se-r boot from my dealership for less than $50, if i can remember clearly.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I got a leather shift boot (direct fit) out of a 95-98 SE-R for 15 bucks shipped and a maxima leather shift knob for 4 or 6 bucks shipped. excuse the picture, the boot slid down the shifter a little

edit: I guess a link would help


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ummm, im not gonna show you unless you say please..."Lets see it?" i mean, i say that to girls all the time and it never works, so why shoud it now? HAHAHAHA...jk


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> I got a leather shift boot (direct fit) out of a 95-98 SE-R for 15 bucks shipped and a maxima leather shift knob for 4 or 6 bucks shipped. excuse the picture, the boot slid down the shifter a little
> 
> edit: I guess a link would help
> 
> http://student.plattsburgh.edu/cook7166/MyCar/may192003/SERshiftboot.jpg


i got rid of that annoying gap between the knob and boot with the b&m short shifter.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

thats mine. excuse my dirty interior


----------



## Inspectadeck24 (Jan 14, 2004)

azkicker0027 said:


> i got rid of that annoying gap between the knob and boot with the b&m short shifter.


I got rid of the gap by just taking a hack saw to the shifter it works good but it takes a while.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

You can see the knob better on page 3 but yea, I used a hacksaw to get the stock knob off and I nearly took my thumb with it. It left a permeant scar, but I still don't know what to do about the boot. I can easily take it off but it leaves that weird frame around it. I've seen some where the left the leather on the frame some how tucked the new shift boot under it but I'd still like to know how to do it.


----------



## cls12vg30 (Oct 21, 2003)

Well it's not a B14, but here's the shifter on my S12 200SX. I shortened it about an inch and a half. The knob is an Ichibahn Grip-series, the boot is also an Ichibahn.


----------



## halfshaft (Nov 2, 2003)

Whats the deal with these wierd ass shift knobs D) ? I pulled the boot off my 94' B13, cut 1 1/2 inches off the lever, and pressed on a wooden ball type shift knob I got from Discount Auto for 6 bucks. There is a little rubber boot under the main boot, and if you take your center console out, the shift lever with the wooden knob on it look's alot like a old Porche 911 shifter. Sorry I dont have any pics, I dont have a digital camera right now.


----------



## nissanguy101 (Jan 7, 2004)

azkicker0027 said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/418082/3
> http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/418082/5




hey dude where did you get your gauges from


----------



## STillmatic (May 22, 2003)

Here's mine...


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

dude where did you get the red stitched arm rest? THat looks so good btw


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

Punkrocka436 said:


> dude where did you get the red stitched arm rest? THat looks so good btw


I would guess from this guy.
http://www.redlinegoods.com/B14armrest.shtm


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/418082/11


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*shhhhhhhh*


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

^^^ i got the same shifter BTW whats up with them G20 seats got them installed yet


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

no, the G20 seats are still on hold. I found someone who can weld but I'm looking for someone who will lend the welding equipt.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Haha that small little short shifer is cool as hell, looks like there isnt even anything there.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Russia said:


> Haha that small little short shifer is cool as hell, looks like there isnt even anything there.


LOL, black dash, black doors, black carpet. At night, it looks like there's nothing underneath me or under the passenger.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here's another pic:









BTW, I need new petals.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> LOL, black dash, black doors, black carpet. At night, it looks like there's nothing underneath me or under the passenger.




I think he ment StillMatic's pic.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

nissanguy101 said:


> hey dude where did you get your gauges from


that's OEM. :thumbup:


----------

